

Microsoft’s Ballmer $7.7-Billion Skype Blunder - rbanffy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/microsoft-8217s-ballmer-77-billion-skype-blunder/1033

======
tribeofone
The scope of this analysis is too narrow (and too techie). Has anyone put some
serious thought what the skype and nokia deals together bring to the table?
They have to be related.

